# How to do a bullnose with a roundover bit?



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
If I want to put a bullnose or at least a partial bullnose (maybe with a small fillet on the top and bottom) along the edge of a five foot length of 1x6 oak, and if I want to do this using a roundover bit instead of a bullnose bit, can anyone tell me how to do this? If I use a roundover bit with a bearing to follow the edge, how can I avoid the problem that will occur when I have no “edge” for the bearing to follow, once I turn the piece upside down to roundover the other side? 

I don’t think that I can do this with an actual bullnose bit. I have a router table but no router for it yet, and the old Craftsman router that I do have won’t fit the router table, so I will have to do this operation by hand. I realize that I’m a router newbie, but I don’t think that there’s any way to use a bullnose bit without a router table. If that’s correct, I’m stuck with trying to do it by using a roundover bit and rounding over both sides. 

Any help will be appreciated. 
Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

LBrandt

Well you need a fence,,,
This is what I would do, Make a quick router table, make a rectangular box get the hole saws out put a 1 1/4" in the center,then bolt your Craftsman router to the box,then find a 2 x 4 and use it for a fence,clamp one end down and then move the fence into the 2 x 4 fence to make a pocket for the bit.(chip breaker)
Then run your stock by the bit to make you bullnose cut.

Bj


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Did your router come with a fence attachment? If so just attach the fence to the router and line up the fence with the bearing. Just be careful as you enter and exit the cut to make sure you keep the routerpressing on the fence that is in contact with the edge. Hope this helps you.


----------

